# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] προβλημα με εκτυπωτη

## jakjak

εχω ενα πολυμηχανημα epson bx305f και δεν παιρνει το χαρτι για να εκτυπωσει.
μου γραφει οτι τελειωσε .
δουλευει κανονικα , απλα δεν το μαγκωνει στην αρχη για να το παρει μεσα .
καμια ιδεα ?

----------


## meletis_m

> εχω ενα πολυμηχανημα epson bx305f και δεν παιρνει το χαρτι για να εκτυπωσει.
> μου γραφει οτι τελειωσε .
> δουλευει κανονικα , απλα δεν το μαγκωνει στην αρχη για να το παρει μεσα .
> καμια ιδεα ?


Καλησπέρα, έαν το απενεργοποιήσετε απο το ρέυμα και το αφαιρέσετε απο το ρεύμα.
Λογικά απο την πίσω μεριά πρέπει να έχει καπάκι.Αφαιρέστε το και δοκιμάστε να το καθαρίσετε με ένα πανάκι το μηχανισμό που τραβάει το χαρτί.

----------

